# HOY PASAMOS A LOS ARGENTINOS!



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jajajaja!!! Claro, mi estimado JT! Tú también estás en el equipo ideal! :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeee!!! hoydía pasamos a los ches! ya nuestro siguiente objetivo son los mexicanos, a ver si lo logramos. Y gracias por el 10 jajajaja, me gusta en el Incascrapers este foro es lo maximo kay: este foro es uno de los más activos gracias a todos los foristas Peruanos (y Chilenos también)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

UNO A UNO VAN CAYENDO (LOS VAMOS SUPERANDO )


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Sí, en un mes, Filter nos hizo leña a todos, menos a J Block y Sky. Bajopontino no se queda atrás. Es otro loquito posteando. Cómo sería si tuviera PC en su casa!
> Faltan 180 y pasamos a los ches!!!


Si Bajopontino tuviera pc con internet en su casa, me hubiera hecho leña a mi, a Block y a SkyPerú también jajajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

VICIOSOS ! HAHAHA !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Faltan 160!!! Vamos Filter, hazte 250 posts al hilo!!! :horse: :horse: :horse:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

jajajaja voy a tratar... kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan, yo tengo PC, pero no internet, lo que pasa es que en abril me pusieron internet en mi chamba, y es por eso que paro aqui, jejeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha, pero de hecho hoy pasamos a los ches, creo que en su foro no pasa nada de hace varios dias...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si están medio caidos, en verdad cuando nostros teníamos 4 mil ellos estaban por 9 mil.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y ahora si, una vez que los pasemos, pidamos subforos en incascrapers, me mareo, los threads de noticias estan mezclados con los de fotos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Los moderadores dicen que para poder pedir subforos tenemos que tener mas de 1000 threads...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pucha, ahi si que nos fregaron, entonces hay que ponernos a crear threads hueveros como el de jawaruna, facil y llegamos en un par de meses, jejeje


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

jajajaja puede ser


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Unos posts mas y llegamos a los 12mil, la haces pes filter que yo ya soy fuga...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oigan, yo tengo PC, pero no internet, lo que pasa es que en abril me pusieron internet en mi chamba, y es por eso que paro aqui, jejeje


Muy bien, muchacho. Vale la aclaración.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

falta poquito.....


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Quien diria, y pensar que antes nadie apostaba ni un penique por un foro peruano, como da vueltas la vida...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

somos un suceso...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Creo que la mayor felicitación les corresponde a los más antiguos y activos, como J Block y SkyPerú34.* Entre los nuevos * se puede mencionar a Filter y Bajopontino, que están recontra acelerados.


Y YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO????? :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

tu no cuentas cajamarquina..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estamos a menos de 60 posts....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hay que comprar las chelas para festejar.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

VAMOS PERU!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ustedes también han sido importantes para mantener el foro activo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Sobre todo YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

esque tu nick es muy enredao po!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

20 mas


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Filter said:


> Ustedes también han sido importantes para mantener el foro activo


oigan!! sin las peleitas entre Chilenos y Peruanos este foro tendria onda ..como 5.000 posts menos! 

un gracias como minimo po! :jk: 



ya po posteen que antes de las siete y media (hora Chile continental ) tiene que superar a los Argentinos!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si las famosas grescas son de temer pero bueno, ayudaron a la larga jajajaja


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

antofasky said:


> esque tu nick es muy enredao po!!


See este es peor nick que me pude poner en toda mi vida


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Jajaja, si pues las broncas jalan gente, mas bien hay que buscar nuevos combatientes, aunque prefiero a los chilenos, jajjaja


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

VAMOSSS PERRUUU por la mierda!! falta poco pa superar a Argentina!!

vamooosss!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Menos de 10 posts wooohoooo


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

3 posts!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Con este post los superamos, Yupi...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hoy es un dia memeorable para Incascrapers superamos a los Argetinos a las 17:38 hora local  yo pongo un jonca jajaja


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ahora si nuestro siguiente reto es Mexico vamos por ellos jajajaja


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

BRAVO!! les ganaron a las 18:39 horas Chile continental!!

que wenaa asi aportan posts para el fotro latinoamericano ..ahora habran threads conflictivos en el foro Chileno y ayudennos a nosotros tmbn po ..tenemos solo 4.000 posts!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

¡Que comience la juerga!


----------

